# We Need To Talk About Kevin



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey, I was wondering if anyone has seen this movie? It stars Tilda Swinton and John C Reilly. It looks good (in a creepy disturbed way) and I was going to order it, but I would like to hear if it is worth buying. Thanks for opinions!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey pumpkin5,no have not seen horror yet but just looked up trailer for it,looks good though:jol:


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

It's a depressing film but a great piece to debate regarding the whole "nature vs nurture" issue.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Tara, so you wouldn't recommend me getting the DVD?


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

If you are looking for a frustrating drama, yes. Something scary and freaky? No.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

In other words it's disturbing but not in an on-the-edge-of-your-seat way. It's creepy but not scary creepy. More sad creepy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, thanks Tara, I will still get it, but I will wait until it is on sale for $5.99, ha, ha. Thanks for answering my post! I would have been irritated if I had paid $26.00 for the first release DVD and it had been so disappointing.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think it's worth $26, IMHO. $6 is okay... probably costs that much to rent it now anyway.


----------

